# Incredible Hulk Costume



## biopredator

After the First test fit my wife and I agreed it would be better to separate the top and bottom halves of the suit so we cut it in half, two inches below the waist line, to give us plenty of room to later attach velcro to join the two halves together keeping the seam inside of Hulks jeans.

In the concept drawings we wanted it to look like Hulk was hunched forward with legs bent while the wearer was standing upright which required large amounts of foam on the back, butt, front of the thighs, and on the rear calves. Sculpting the legs took about half as long as the top half. I should note that by this point we had gone back to the craft store for more foam and several more cans of spray glue. We had also worn out four electric carving knifes (dull blades and burned up motors).

The pictures show initial sculpting of first leg, it's still square and boxy and needs refinement, but the calf muscle has been built up to protrude approximately six to eight inches behind my actual calf, I believe the finished width of each calve ended up being 10.5". I made sure that the back of the knee was at the rear surface of the suit to allow for unrestricted bending of the knee.


http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/5953/hulkfoamlegs.jpg



In the mean time I found a decent latex mask online to go with the suit, funny thing is the mask is slightly smaller than the suit but still looks fine. 

When carving the foam no matter what you do you will have jagged edges in the foam so to smooth out those edges we attached cloth with spray glue, the cloth did a much better job smoothing the surface than spandex and it made an excellent bonding surface for latex. Also when carving foam do not cut through foam that has wet spray glue on it, it gums up the knife blades and cuts poorly leaving very jagged edges.

Here the legs are pretty much finished and being test fitted. You can see the white cloth attached to the arms. When making muscle poses it looks like the muscles actually are flexing because they move so freely.

http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/708/hulkfoamlegstestfit.jpg


Here is a video of the fitting and no I do not normally dance to Alvin and the Chipmunks, but hey Costumes make people to crazy things. LOL


----------



## biopredator

Now it was time for the feet. I hadn't been looking forward to the feet. I had been able to scrounge up some very hard foam that I had planned on carving the feet out of and using them as shoes. I started carving away and after an hour realized that the surface of the foam was too fragile and it was a terrible bonding surface. My son thought it was great to make a mess of when I had my back turned though. LOL

http://img829.imageshack.us/img829/5439/img4956yn.jpg


It was back to the drawing board on the feet. I knew I had to increase my height approx. 3" in order to keep the scale from our initial concept drawings. I scrounged through my closet and found a set of old boots that I hadn't worn in years and a pair of sandals with velcro straps that were at the end of their life. I decided to cut the rubber sole off of the boots and gorilla glue a 2x4 piece of wood between the sole and the bottom of the sandal. I cut the piece of wood the shape of the sole and spread glue onto every surface that I could I then tied the boot laces from the dismembered boots around the contraption. 24 hours later I removed the boot laces and I couldn't rip the sole or sandals off of the 2x4. I measured the thickness and it gave me 3.5" of additional height which was 1/2" more than my goal, I was excited. I then proceeded to attach the same couch foam around the perimeter of the new frankinstien shoes I just created. Using the same proportions off of the original concept drawings I carved out both feet and tested them out. The feet were very stable and worked great, I cut off the rear sandal strap so I could comfortably slide my foot in and out of the shoes easily.









After smoothing out the ankles on the feet and legs then I did my full test fit at which point my wife had wrapped nearly the entire suit with the cloth, as you can see it smoothed the muscles really well.

Here is a short video demonstrating walking around with the new feet, the suit now stands 6'7" tall, notice I nearly touch my head on the ceiling.


----------



## biopredator

Time to do the Latex Paint, now this is my first experience with Latex so I had to do a bit of online research as well as some discussions with the local costume shops. I was going for a light olive drab like the version of Hulk in the new Avengers movie but the colorant I used in the latex has a demon soul. LOL I used a colorant powder for cosmetics that the local shop guy recommended but I found that as I brushed the coating more vigorously and then the green started coming out very bright and strong and the yellow seemed to fade. 

I have two coats on most of the upper body, three on the feet, and one on the legs. I realize there are spots that got missed and I am going to go back over them after I get the main areas finished.

The green is very strong so I softened up the protruding areas of each muscle with a bit of yellow acrylic paint which helped a bunch but right now the color looks more like the cartoon hulk and I am going to try to tone it down more to get it where I want it by either entirely coating the suit again or by adding accents, shadows, highlights, etc... Whatever color scheme the body ends up being then I am going to paint the mask I bought to match the body. The latex has bonded great to the cloth and it looks and feels like real Hulk skin (at least how I would imagine it to be). Oh yeah almost forgot, I am still going to be adding veins and such. 

Stay tuned for more.

http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/9194/hulkcostumelatexfront.jpg

http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/5600/hulkcostumelatexback.jpg


----------



## Uruk-Hai

That is so incredibly awesome looking!!! You got the proportions bang-on!! Too many oversized costumes go for the height but have tiny head and hands. Great job!! Looking forward to seeing it finished. I don't dare show it to my daughter or she'll be begging me to make one for her!


----------



## biopredator

Thanks for the kind words. I am finishing up the latex and starting to airbrush the suit. Will have it done this week and hope to get final pic's by Friday.


----------



## XandonX

What's awesome is how much time you've spent on this. I'm making a costume right now and anyone I talk too thinks I'm crazy for making my own costume and its really only going to take me a few hours. What's even more awesome is your wife helping you! So cool. Can't wait to see it all finished! There will be a lot of Avenger costumes out there this week and the week after, but you've definitely got the best Hulk!


----------



## crum666

This is unreal! I commend the time, effort and skills.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Very nicely done! Amazing work.


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Are your bros getting this elaborate?


----------



## biopredator

Yes, my brothers are getting very elaborate, some costumes are much easier to do than this, Iron Man is pretty tough and nearly completed too.


----------



## HalloScream

Best Hulk costume I have ever seen. Great job!!


----------



## biopredator

Here are the pictures of the finished Incredible Hulk Costume. It turned out fantastic. Moves around very easily and looks like the real Hulk walking around. Will post some videos when I get them. We won the best overall Costume award at the party for those who were wondering. 

Front picture, when I paint around my eyes to match the mask then it looks much better, see bottom photo for example. 

http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/9505/img5079.jpg


The pants turned out really good, I like the bursting tear we put on the right side.

http://img818.imageshack.us/img818/4990/img5081z.jpg


The black on the spine is not really that dark in real life the camera made it look that way. It did hide the velcro seem well though.

http://img94.imageshack.us/img94/5290/img5082f.jpg
http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/1495/img5083hw.jpg
http://img443.imageshack.us/img443/6613/img5080dw.jpg


Here is a picture of me and my brother getting ready for the party, he is 5'11" 215 lbs for size comparison. Also notice that I painted my eyes to match the mask so the skin color no longer sticks out.

http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/531/img5094na.jpg


After action items that are still open. I am going to cut vent holes in strategic locations (armpits, back, etc...) and likely install a ventilation fan unit or two. I also want to install a speaker with an activation switch for a true Hulk roar that would match the suit. I also may redo the finger-nails and toe-nails to increase the realism a bit more.

Wish I had a video handy right now to show you guys how cool this thing looks moving around, stay tuned and I will put one up in the next day or so.


----------



## theundeadofnight

That is amazing ! Incredible work .


----------



## HalloScream

Awesome job BioPredator. If you get a chance, could you do a group shot with your friends and post on here.


----------



## biopredator

HalloScream said:


> Awesome job BioPredator. If you get a chance, could you do a group shot with your friends and post on here.


I will be taking group pictures tomorrow and will post some on here for everyone.


----------



## GatorBlood

That is so incredible, Great Job!!!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

biopredator said:


> After action items that are still open. I am going to cut vent holes in strategic locations (armpits, back, etc...) and likely install a ventilation fan unit or two. I also want to install a speaker with an activation switch for a true Hulk roar that would match the suit. I also may redo the finger-nails and toe-nails to increase the realism a bit more.


For next year, you should add stomping sound effects: http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/ef56/?srp=1


----------



## MalmeyStudios

WOW!!! Great Work!


----------



## biopredator

Here is a picture of the entire Avenger team:

http://img100.imageshack.us/img100/3112/avengersyv.jpg

I entered my Hulk Costume in RPF's 2012 Costume Contest Voting goes from Nov 5-9. Anyone who wants to vote for my Hulk costume that would be great!

http://www.therpf.com/gallery/g944-2012-10-halloween-costume-contest.html


----------



## dominator

this is an awsome costume you have built great job


----------



## jquade1988

Hey what kind of cloth did u attach and how did you attach it. Also what size bedding foam did you use throughout the whole costume.


----------



## snakecosa

Hey, 

I've been looking a lot at your Hulk costume.

First i must say it was an incredible job. Hats off to you and your wife for making it look so amazing.

I absolutely love the Hulk. Which is why I've been making the attempt to create the same costume, only sizes smaller since I'm not as big as you are lol.

My questions about your build are pretty simple I'm just completely lost on how to do and what i need.

First, I have been using cushion foam, and was wondering if it is the same.

Second, what kind of cloth is it you used to wrap the costume, that seems to be the most difficult part is finding that for the costume.

And last i was just curious how much this cost you in total at the end of it all.

If you could please message me back with some information, it would be extremely helpful and i would appreciate it so much. 

Thanks much


----------



## The Real Joker

Truly INCREDIBLE work!! 
Very well thought out!!


----------

